# Anyone ever tried to use Everclear?



## kindbudcocky (Aug 24, 2007)

Has anbody tryed to  make hash from either Diesel or Everclear?Just a question just made some hash with 91% ISO and it was suprising.
Peace


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 24, 2007)

kindbudcocky said:
			
		

> Has anbody tryed to  make hash from either Diesel or Everclear?Just a question just made some hash with 91% ISO and it was suprising.
> Peace


are you out of your mind diesel??
i think about this every time i see a thread like this,why would you want to TRY something diffrent like diesel or everclear or acetone?its called iso hash because thats what you use Isopropyl Alcohol.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Aug 24, 2007)

kindbudcocky said:
			
		

> Has anbody tryed to  make hash from either Diesel or Everclear?Just a question just made some hash with 91% ISO and it was suprising.
> Peace


 to tell you the truth my buddy is trying it with diesel he told me he read that its alot more clean and pure than iso but iv had the best hash i had ever seen or smelled off iso


----------



## Mutt (Aug 24, 2007)

everclear would be a great method IMHO. Iso is not supposed to be "consumed" but it evaps clean.
but everclear is distilled grain. so yeah, be worth a shot.
or you can make a hi-powered tincture lol. I know a few that make green dragon with it. (give it web search...people doin all sorts of stuff with green dragon) 

think its an 1/8 or 1/4 per 1/5 of alcohol.

your not talking deisal fuel are you?!?!?!?!?!??! not a good idea man. No way would I use anything crude oil based...thats just nuts.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 24, 2007)

I think I would smoke the earwax before I smoked hash made from diesel fuel.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Aug 24, 2007)

lol same diesel is an alcohol brand its like 153% highest legal amount in a bottle like the brand 151 its 153 powerful stuff i think it mite be a little easer on the lungs but iso 93% at wallmart for 1.63 cannot be beat when it comes to profit i dont sell my stuff i jsut smoke it so i wont have 2 ever buy it


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 24, 2007)

kindbudcocky said:
			
		

> Has anbody tryed to make hash from either Diesel or Everclear?Just a question just made some hash with 91% ISO and it was suprising.
> Peace


 


What A drunk that gives!!!
When  I lived in the Ill., on our last snow days we got drunk on Everclear and there was a 2) 5th in a punch bowl for 7 people and I had 2 sandchich baggies full of seeds and threw them all over my front yard and back yard!! 
Need to say about a month went by and there was all kinds of plants growing and the lawn boy my mom had mowed it all down before I knew it and it keep growing and he kept mowen..
I had kept one in the front yard that was 6 foot tall before my brother pulled it and I remember there was little buds on it..

That was a wipe out of good green back When!! When a 4 finger was 20 bucks..


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Aug 24, 2007)

haha a 4 finger all my friends dads tell me thats how they use 2 buy weed what decade where you buying weed? when it was 4 finger


----------

